# Tanrım...



## MissPrudish

One of my greek friends is trying to translate this sentence sent via email to them but we both don't seem to be translating this completely 
The sentence is the following:

*Tanrım ölürken azrailimi dişi yollaki son nefesimde ölüm döşeyinde cılgınca sevişeyim!*

Any suggestions?


----------



## spakh

Hi
Let me correct it:
"Tanrım ölürken Azrail'imi dişi olarak yolla ki son nefesimde, ölüm döşeğinde çılgınca sevişeyim!"
God, send my Death (death angel) as a female, so let me sex with her insanely at my last breath while I'm dying!


----------



## MissPrudish

ahahahaha  
thanks a lot, i don't think we would ever translate this on our own


----------



## spakh

I just tried 
I translated 'ölüm döşeği' ( it is a saying) as _while I'm dying_
I hope I could help.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

What a great sentence! 

First let me correct some parts:

*Tanrım, ölürken Azrailimi dişi yolla ki; son nefesimde, ölüm döşeğinde çılgınca sevişeyim!
*_Dear God, send the female reaper when I'm about to die so that I, at my last gasp, could make love like a crazy!

_*Tanrım:
*Despite *Tanrı *means actually Tengri, it now refers to simply a "God." We normally say* "Tanrım..."* which means *"My God..." *but in English, as I know, it's *"Dear God..."*

*ölürken azrailimi dişi yollaki
*Azrail is the grim reaper, the angel of death. Dişi means female, it has nothing to do with *diş*, tooth. Ölürken is another important stucture. It means *"about to die"* or more correctly *"when dying" *And of course, *"yolla ki"* means *"send (so) that"* as you know, *ki *means *that *and impretive form of the verb *yollamak *for second singular person is *"yolla"

**son nefesimde
son:* last*
nefes: *breath*
-imde: *at my*
son nefesimde (literal): *at my last breath
*son nefesimde (English idiomatic):* at my last gasp

*ölüm döşeğinde
*It's an idiom in Turkish. It means "*deathbed*." I didn't translate above because then it does not sound good along with son nefesimde in English.

*çılgınca sevişeyim!
**Sevişmek* is making love, not having sex. We say *seks yapmak* or *sikişmek*(extremely vulgar and rude) for the latter. *Çılgın *means crazy and with *-ca* suffix, we get *like a crazy*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Ah, I was too late again to post. Oh, well...


----------



## MissPrudish

Chazzwozzer, no worries, I keep learning from you every time


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, I meant it usually happens to me that there's nobodoy when I started writing and there's already some replies when I post it. Ah, then it makes me think if I'm too slow... 

Anyway, I must say that I really enjoy the sentences you give and they look perfect on my personal message at MSN Messenger. 

This sentence seems to be in the list of "What would Turks when death of angel arrived?" according to a little research, but of course the other version is a little bit different.

spakh,

There's also a similar  saying to that one in English. Check these out:
*ölüm döşeği: *deathbed
*ölüm döşeğinde:* at death's door
*ölüm döşeğinde olmak:* lie dying


----------



## MissPrudish

Ahaha so you use them in msn, well, at least I can help you somehow


----------

